# So where the heck is heckler ........???



## charley (May 13, 2017)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 15, 2017)

I'll do some research to see if Sheri insulted him...


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

.. I'll go over to ASF & see if he's hanging out with the local tough kids...   Sheri is the best, our only posting female... she's smart, clever & cute , [me likey]...  & I do get a little nutz...   ask Bobby[prince]...    lol


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2017)

Well hello Charles, good to see you back!



As for those tasty kakes, wtf. I've never seen those before. Peanut butter?


----------



## heckler7 (May 15, 2017)

I have been boycotting IMF since you left, you feeling better bro


----------



## heckler7 (May 15, 2017)

these are my favorite


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I have been boycotting IMF since you left, you feeling better bro



...  yea man, I'm cool...  truth be told , I wanted to post weeks ago , but I got a new laptop, [Asus]...  & couldn't remember my password, so I PM'ed the Captn' & asked him to help me out....   all my pass words are about weed, & it took 2 weeks to stumble upon it..  

...  thanks heck....     ..


----------



## heckler7 (May 15, 2017)

lmao, a weed password you forgot. the true definition of irony


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> these are my favorite



....  they started making the Coconut in the 70's...   I am a coconut nut..    lol


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2017)

asianweedtits123



I could have saved you some time..


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

Intense said:


> asianweedtits123
> 
> 
> 
> I could have saved you some time..



.... ..  you did kinda nail it !!!! lol      how you making out Intense ???


----------



## Intense (May 16, 2017)

I used to crack yahoo accounts, passwords were my thing lol. Even though asiantits123 didn't quite make my password list..



Things are going well, trying to maintain my swoles and LHJO as much as possible, you know the usual. How about you? glad to see you back, you were always the cock and balls of this place.


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

Intense said:


> I used to crack yahoo accounts, passwords were my thing lol. Even though asiantits123 didn't quite make my password list..
> 
> 
> 
> Things are going well, trying to maintain my swoles and LHJO as much as possible, you know the usual. How about you? glad to see you back, you were always the cock and balls of this place.



....  Thx Intense , .....  I have some HGH & Test I wanna do, but need my red cell count low enough , my red cells get thick when juicing, & need to give blood to knock it down, but last year I gave 4 pints over a 2 month period & still my blood was to thick... so I've been off 8-9 months....    blood work next week...   I'm getting old..  lol   ...


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  Thx Intense , .....  I have some HGH & Test I wanna do, but need my red cell count low enough , my red cells get thick when juicing, & need to give blood to knock it down, but last year I gave 4 pints over a 2 month period & still my blood was to thick... so I've been off 8-9 months....    blood work next week...   I'm getting old..  lol   ...



May need to get a phlebotomy from a doctor if you are over your donating limit and are still high.


----------



## charley (May 17, 2017)

Intense said:


> May need to get a phlebotomy from a doctor if you are over your donating limit and are still high.


...


,,,,  I got 4 phlebotomys [I don't know how to spell that word]...   I passed out on the last one, so needless to say, I don't wanna do that again ...that's why I've been off for 8-9 months, waiting for my blood to thin out.....  it will, it just takes time...


----------



## Intense (May 18, 2017)

How are things with the wifey?


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

Intense said:


> How are things with the wifey?



....  she's good !!!      thx..           we're not living together at this time, she doesn't approve of some of my habits..     ....


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

That's what edibles are for.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2017)

ASF


----------



## Intense (Nov 8, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> ASF



Negged.


----------

